# Silent Hunter / World of Warships



## Sammelpass (18. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen @ all,
Ich habe mal das Forum nach Silent Hunter (Online) durchforstet und bin nicht so recht auf antwortet gestoßen! Ich bin ein begeisterter Schiff / U-Boot Gamer. Nur ist es irgendwie still in der Szene habe ich das Gefühl. Meine Frage, kann man Silent Hunter noch online spielen? Egal ob als F2P oder im Multiplayermodus!? Und wenn ja was habt ihr für Eindrücke? Oder gar alternativen parat? Desweiteren habe ich mal vor geraumer Zeit gelesen das World of Warships (das Pendant zu Word of Tanks/World of Airplanes) erscheinen soll! Oder bin ich da völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer? <-- das war ein Wortspiel  
Den wollte ich schon immer mal bringen 
Habt dank für eure Infos und kommis mfg

Habe ich doch tatsächlich Airplanes geschrieben lol 
meinte natürlich Warplanes 
SRY


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. Februar 2014)

Also...deine Frage zu Silent Hunter kann ich dir nicht direkt beantworten, ich habe es nie gespielt.
Zu WoWs habe ich aber ein wenig Informationen:
-Es wird keine U-Boote geben
-die Closed Alpha soll etwa Sommer 2014 enden, dann kommt die Global Alpha, die Closed Beta und dann die Open Beta. Die Open Beta wird also frühestens Ende 2014-Anfang 2015 erscheinen.


----------



## Sammelpass (18. Februar 2014)

Ach herje  schade das sich ehren Genre keiner annehmen will habe es echt gerne gespielt. Gibt ja leider auch keine alternativen. Zumindest mir bekannte. Schade ...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Februar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Also...deine Frage zu Silent Hunter kann ich dir nicht direkt beantworten, ich habe es nie gespielt.
> Zu WoWs habe ich aber ein wenig Informationen:
> -Es wird keine U-Boote geben



Sicher? Ich meine, bereits Gameplayvideos zu Ubooten gesehen zu haben.


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. Februar 2014)

Nein. 3 meiner Freunde sind Alpha-Tester und haben die Erlaubnis bekommen mir das zu sagen. Außerdem sagt ein Entwickler das auch in einem Video.


----------



## Sammelpass (18. Februar 2014)

Wer weiß was bis zum release noch alles passiert? Wünschen würde ich es mir! Wobei ich mir die Umsetzung auch schwierig vorstelle!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Februar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Nein. 3 meiner Freunde sind Alpha-Tester und haben die Erlaubnis bekommen mir das zu sagen. Außerdem sagt ein Entwickler das auch in einem Video.



Echt jetzt?  War ich voll von ausgegangen  Und wieder ein Spiel weniger Auf der Wunschliste ^^


----------



## Sammelpass (25. Februar 2014)

Ok gut, kann mir wenigstens einer sagen ob noch Silent Hunter Server Online sind? Und welches war euer liebstes Silent Hunter? Welches lohnt sich noch mal zu kaufen? Bitte gebt mir einen Rat! Danke euch


----------



## wastel (26. Februar 2014)

Gehört ja schon mehr in das Sim Forum.

Liebstes SH?
Eindeutig SHIII + Mods.
dann kommt SHV + Mods (schlägt SH3 nur in sachen Grafik..sonst nix)

Wenn du US-Uboote magst, dann natürlich SHIV 

Wastel


----------



## Sammelpass (26. Februar 2014)

Warum aber nicht die V? Das ist die einzige Version die ich gespielt habe. Bin nur mit der Story bzw kampagne nicht klar gekommen. Versenke hier paar Schiffe dort paar Schiffe und das wars. Nix aufregendes. Oder habe ich im falschen Modus gespielt? Konnte da keine richtige Missionen erkennen. War immer nur die selbe leier! Mfg


----------



## wastel (26. Februar 2014)

Warum ich SHIII vor SHV Stelle? 

-geht schon los bei den Ubooten...SH3 hat alle wichtigen Typen die Du nutzen kannst (II, VII, IX, XXI)...SH5 nur das VII in Derivaten mit schnickschnack (was SHIII auch hat).
-SHIII geht von 39 bis 45...SHV nicht..endet irgendwo 43.
-usw...

Wie gesagt..ich finde an SHV nur die Grafik besser (und die ego perspektive im boot), alles andere würd ich jedesmal SH3 vorziehen.
Beide wie gesagt..aber nie ohne MOD's. Die sind ein Muss.

Wastel


----------



## Sammelpass (26. Februar 2014)

Kannst du mir bitte einen kurzen Crash Kurs in Sachen Mods geben? Und kannst du was zu den Missionen mir sagen? Ich fande die immer so eintönig!


----------



## wastel (27. Februar 2014)

Servus.

das mit den Missionen ist eh so ne Sache. Historisch war es eher so dass es einen Befehl gab, ein Planquadrat zu überwachen. Das wars. Sachen wie "Versenke Flugzeugträger X usw" war doch recht selten.
Deshalb mag ich das mit den Missionen bei SHV nicht. Spiele es seit langem nicht mehr, aber wenn DU alles über MODs wissen willst, melde dich im "SUBSIM" Forum an.
Dort gibts Infos zu Mods für SH3,4 und 5. 

Es gibt grob folgende Modtypen:
-Grafikmods..andere und bessere Texturen
-Realismus Mods...um das Game richtig schwer zu machen
-ambiente Mods,.d.h. die Umgebung wurde gemodded..besseres Wetter, Wellengang, Meer, usw..
-"inhalt" mods...d.h. Neue Objekte wurden eingefügt, wie Schiffe, Rettungsboote, Hafenverkehr usw...

Du musst Dir leider die ARbeit machen und in dem SUBSIM Forum selbst mal schauen. Da gibts so viel...

Wastel


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Wastel,
erstmal vielen dank für deine antworten und mühe. Auch im anderen Forum was ich gleich beantworte  das mit den Mods werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Vor allem die die den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen. Habe damals schon versucht auf realistisch zu spielen. War schon hast alles selbst einstellen zu müssen. Du hast mich auf jeden Fall neugierig gemacht. Nur leider schade das dieser Genre irgendwie tot ist. Und bevor ich Kreuzfahrt-Simulator Spiele dann lieber gar nix  kann man das Silent Hunter eigentlich durchspielen? Jetzt mal ohne Mods. Oder geht das ewig so weiter sonst mit den Missionen? Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall ab der 3 die Teile noch mal besorgen. Danke dir! So und nun zum nächsten Forum


----------



## wastel (27. Februar 2014)

Ich denke durchspeilen kann man es schon. Aber es wird mit mods halt VIEL VIEL besser.
Beim SHV ist ohne Mods aber bei 43 schluss.

SHIII geht eben, wie gesagt bis 45. Mit allen Ubooten die es gab. Hier ist z.b. der Mod "Living silent Hunter III" zu empfehlem. Musst du mal googeln


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Das werde ich! Hab dir vielen dank


----------

